# Post your tractor pic's!!



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if a thread has already been started for this. But post up your tractor pic's!! If I get a chance I'll get a pic of our JD 990.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

well here is ours. it isnt used comercially and its not much to look at (no hood or muffler) but she always starts and does a damn fine job. its a 1720 ford with a 7108 loader on it. its right about 30 horse. sorry about the pic, but its all ive got while im at school. as you can see its not even in winter mode in the pic.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

farmer101;1019363 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=409&pictureid=2783
> 
> here is ours. it isnt used comercially and its not much to look at (no hood or muffler) *but she always starts and does a damn fine job*. its a 1720 ford with a 7108 loader on it. its right about 30 horse. sorry about the pic, but its all ive got while im at school. as you can see its not even in winter mode in the pic.


Best quality right there.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1019369 said:


> Best quality right there.


i edited the post so you dont have to click a link, but yes that is the one thing i look for over all else: does it work? if yes then we go from there


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

well here is mine it sits in the shed in the winter but a tractor is a tractor and this is one of mine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Go to http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86841&highlight=allis+chalmers to se pics of my Allis Chalmers 5050.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ihdriver7088;1019381 said:


> well here is mine it sits in the shed in the winter but a tractor is a tractor and this is one of mine


That things a beast! You should put a 14-16' box on it. haha lol


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Kubota 5740's


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kubota 8540


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Allis Chalmers 5050


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

I think there is a thread of this already but here are some of ours:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kubota B6100 4x4 - "mini me" Cause I need a minime to drive it. Its pretty tight inside but better then having the snow blow in your face.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Id like to see my kubota blade up against your 9920's blade kybol.
damn thats a big tractor. I could run mine for a day on the fuel you spill filling up.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The old L39 I tried out before buying my M59.

I didn't like the standard clutch & switch gear system.....so I went Hydrostatic trans with the Kubota M59.


----------



## Ukisuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

*MIDTOWNPC* - Whats with thoughs springs on that plow, looks quite funny lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Ukisuperstar;1020171 said:


> *MIDTOWNPC* - Whats with thoughs springs on that plow, looks quite funny lol


Came that way when I bought it. I actually never use the front blade... we use the blower.

I need to weld some small ski's on that blade, it wants to catch on every sidewalk crack. Id like a v Blade for it.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

*jd*

Jd out plowing


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

viper881;1020338 said:


> Jd out plowing


Whats size JD is that? How do you like it for plowing lots etc.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

heres my '07 new holland TN95DA 7'-11' front and rear extendable plows


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

serafii;1020385 said:


> heres my '07 new holland TN95DA 7'-11' front and rear extendable plows


Nice! how do you like it for plowing? What do you do with it during the summer?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

*serafii *How much did you pay for one of those! I bet they work nice!


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

*Tractor pics*

Our 108 with Snow bucket, I-pod XM and lots of heat!!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Supersnow;1020476 said:


> Our 108 with Snow bucket, I-pod XM and lots of heat!!!!


It would look realy good with a chrome stack IMO.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

my fathers set-up...this saved us alot this year


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1019703 said:


> That things a beast! You should put a 14-16' box on it. haha lol


nah too easy with 310 hp need a 30foot wing fold box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do they make one???


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

At fully extented the team storm PRO 1642-30 is 30ft! 
http://www.go-storm.com/eng/teamstorm/maxxpro.html


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

what the F?? you go from japanase way of the samurai music on the citymaxx video to bass thumping on the extendmaxx video. crazy canucks...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a picture of me bush hogging with my 1978 Allis-Chalmers 5050.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is my little JD 312 with a 54 blade in action this winter and I will have to get some pics with the mower deck on it.


----------

